# The Curtis DC Controller set-up



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I suggest you go here and download the manual for the specific model you have. http://curtisinstruments.com/?fuseaction=cProducts.dspProductCategory&catID=11


----------



## domosher (Jul 10, 2011)

you had some of it right the top of the three small connections is the KSI linekey switch enable this has to come from the traction battery pack I would put a 10,000 ohm 2 watt resistor in series with this lead (it only takes 12 volts at this terminal) the resistor will save your controler should you connect it to either of the other connections (they all look alike). the lower two terminals need a 0 to 5,000 ohm variablr resistor


----------



## domosher (Jul 10, 2011)

domosher said:


> you had some of it right the top of the three small connections is the KSI linekey switch enable this has to come from the traction battery pack I would put a 10,000 ohm 2 watt resistor in series with this lead (it only takes 12 volts at this terminal) the resistor will save your controler should you connect it to either of the other connections (they all look alike). the lower two terminals need a 0 to 5,000 ohm variablr resistor


 The first hole is to set attack time stock range is 2 to 5 seconds. The second hole is to set current limit almost 0 to max amps, the third hole sets deceleration rate (not used with electric auto to much energy)


----------



## miko81 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi all, 

I have one question if anyone can help me. I have Curtis controller, model 1209-6402 rated 48-72V and 400A. Now I would like to conect it to my lifepo4 battery pack but I dont know what is max overvoltage for this controller?? Please if someone can help me. 

Tnx


----------



## domosher (Jul 10, 2011)

the way to calculate this to take max voltage stated 72 volts and divide by 12 volts which says you will have 6 12 volt batteries in series and the max charge level is 14 volts each so now multiply times number of batteries 6 that says the shut off voltage is 84 volts.


----------

